# Dateiendung .html ausblenden



## Zulfiqar (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf meiner Seite die Dateiendungen .html und .php ausblenden. Das heißt, dass es anstatt

www.meinewebsite.de/ordner/text*.html* ---> www.meinewebsite.de/ordner/text*/* 

Natürlich soll das auch mit .php funktionieren. 

Ich habe schon in Google gelesen, dass es mit einer .htaccess (mit zwei oder ein "s" und wie soll die Datei heißen?) gehen soll. Kann mir jemand genauer erklären wie das geht?


----------



## sheel (21. Juli 2015)

Hi

.htaccess mit zwei s, Punkt vorne, und kleingeschrieben.
Das ist der Dateiname, nicht nur irgendeine menschliche Bezeichnung dafür 

Drei Teile, die gemacht werden müss(t)en (zu den Details später):
a) Die Links usw. in deine HTML/PHP-Dateien verweisen auf Ziele ohne Endung.
(außer man will eine zeitverschwendende Umleitung für jeden Aufruf)
b) Aufrufe mit Endung werden auf welche ohne Endung umgeleitet,
wobei die Änderung auch im Browser sichtbar ist (30x-Redirect).
c) Die Dateien am Server haben Dateinamen mit Endung,
aber Aufrufe ohne Endung sollen trotzdem auf diese Dateien gehen.

Bei (b) gibts allerdings ein Problem: Kann man am Aufruf ohne Endung erkennen,
ob die dazugehörende Datei dann .html oder .php oder sonstwas dabeihat?
Also, gibt es irgendeine Systematik und/oder
sind es wenige fixe Dateien sodass man alle händisch auflisten kann?


----------



## Zulfiqar (21. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort sheel!

Soll die .htaccess ein Name besitzen, also zum Beispiel: beispiel.htaccess ?

Zu a): Nur die Dateiendung im Link/ Domain soll weg. Ob da in den Dateien steht <a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a> oder nur <a href="kontakt">Kontakt</a>
ist doch egal und kann man notfalls ganz schnell ändern?!
Zu b): Keine Umleitungen! Der Link im Dokument soll direkt aufs andere Dokument verweisen, jedoch soll dies ohne das ".html" aussehen im Browser:  www.meinewebsite.de/ordner/text*.html* www.meinewebsite.de/ordner/text*/*

Was genau soll nun in der .htaccess Datei drinstehen?


----------



## sheel (21. Juli 2015)

Zulfiqar hat gesagt.:


> Soll die .htaccess ein Name besitzen, also zum Beispiel: beispiel.htaccess ?


Nein.
.htaccess ist wirklich der ganze Name.



Zulfiqar hat gesagt.:


> Zu a): Nur die Dateiendung im Link/ Domain soll weg. Ob da in den Dateien steht <a href="kontakt.html">Kontakt</a> oder nur <a href="kontakt">Kontakt</a>
> ist doch egal und kann man notfalls ganz schnell ändern?!


So einen Link kann man schnell ändern, ja.
Wenn du hunderte Links ändern musst wirds aber etwas länger dauern.



Zulfiqar hat gesagt.:


> Zu b): Keine Umleitungen! Der Link im Dokument soll direkt aufs andere Dokument verweisen, jedoch soll dies ohne das ".html" aussehen im Browser: www.meinewebsite.de/ordner/text*.html* www.meinewebsite.de/ordner/text*/*


Mir ist schon klar, dass die Urls ohne Endung keine Umleitung machen, sondern "einfach so" funktionieren sollen.
Die Umleitung ist dafür da, wenn jemand die Url *mit* Endung eingibt (selbst eingeben, oder weil du irgendwo einen Link ändern vergessen hast), dass man dann trotzdem immer die Url *ohne* Endung sieht.



Zulfiqar hat gesagt.:


> Was genau soll nun in der .htaccess Datei drinstehen?


Beantwortest du mir dafür meine Frage?


> Kann man am Aufruf ohne Endung erkennen, ob die dazugehörende Datei dann .html oder .php oder sonstwas dabeihat? Also, gibt es irgendeine Systematik und/oder sind es wenige fixe Dateien sodass man alle händisch auflisten kann?


----------



## Zulfiqar (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo,



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Beantwortest du mir dafür meine Frage?


Dazu muss man sie erst verstehen. 



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Kann man am Aufruf ohne Endung erkennen, ob die dazugehörende Datei dann .html oder .php oder sonstwas dabeihat?


Nein, kann man nicht.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Also, gibt es irgendeine Systematik und/oder sind es wenige fixe Dateien sodass man alle händisch auflisten kann?


Man kann alle händisch auflisten.


----------

